# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Rechterbald doet pijn

## RobIsTop

Hey , ik heb sinds gisteravond ineens pijn aan mijn rechterbal , ik voel het niet echt alleen als ik hem aanraak gaat hij helemaal steken ? , is dit fout of gaat het vanzelf over ?

----------


## Adike

Als de pijn niet over is gegaan dan zit het fout. Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen behandelen met bijv. homeopathie.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ik heb ook geregeld pijn in mijn (linker)testikel. Normaliter voel ik het niet maar als ikzelf of iemand het anders bijvoorbeeld tijdens het vrijen voel ik pijn. Kan dat ernstig zijn?

----------


## Adike

Steken is meestal een teken van een ontsteking, dat is wel te behandelen met homeopathie, mijn website is www.viellevoye.nl .

----------


## Flogiston

Steken en andere vormen van pijn kunnen een heleboel verschillende oorzaken hebben. Het is dus van belang die oorzaak te vinden. Meestal is er niets ernstigs aan de hand, maar in theorie zou deze pijn het eerste symptoom kunnen zijn van iets dat je maar beter snel kunt behandelen.

Ga dus naar een arts. Een echte dan natuurlijk.

Sommige alternatieve genezers gaan al bij voorbaat uit van een bepaalde oorzaak. Zij bedenken vervolgens een behandeling die volgens hun theorie bij die oorzaak past. Hier kleven twee enorme bezwaren aan.
Ten eerste: de zelfbedachte oorzaak hoeft niet de werkelijke oorzaak te zijn.
Ten tweede: hun theorie zou wel eens volkomen fout kunnen zijn.

De combinatie van deze twee missers kan ernstige gevolgen hebben.

Laat je dus onderzoeken door een arts. Die zal op zoek gaan naar de echte oorzaak. Daarna krijg je, als dat nodig is, een behandeling die echt werkt en die de werkelijke oorzaak aanpakt, in plaats van een zelfbedachte (vaak alleen op basis van een berichtje op Internet, zonder de persoon te hebben onderzocht) oorzaak.

Met je gezondheid neem je geen risico's.

----------


## Adike

Hallo Flogiston ik stel geen diagnose, daar zal eerst een uitgebreid consult aan vooraf gaan. Ik concludeer dat het een ontsteking kan zijn die goed te behandelen is met homeopathie. Dus het kan een aandoening zijn die behandeld moet en kan worden. Wat bedenk jij allemaal Flogiston en waarom de suggestie dat geregistreerde natuurgeneeskundige kwakzalvers zijn, tot nu toe scoren ze zeer hoog in onderzoeken bij de tevredenheid bij de cliënt. Zelfs hoger dan een huisarts en gelijkwaardig aan een specialist.

----------


## Flogiston

Je deed alsof het waarschijnlijk een ontsteking zou zijn. Die conclusie kun je echter helemaal niet trekken.

Homeopathie werkt soms wel, soms niet.
Voor de behandelingen die wel werkzaam zijn hoef je niet naar een homeopaat, want die werkzaamheid is geaccepteerd binnen de geneeskunde dus de betreffende behandelingen kun je ook binnen de geneeskunde krijgen.Voor de behandelingen die niet werkzaam zijn kun je alleen bij de homeopaat terecht. Ik begrijp niet waarom iemand dat zou willen.
Overigens staat de uitnodiging voor de C30-challenge nog steeds open. Ik vind het erg jammer dat je daar nooit op bent ingegaan.

----------


## Adike

Ik trek geen conclusies, Flogiston. Er wordt mij een symptoom verteld en ik vertel wat het mogelijk kan zijn. Ik deed niet of het een ontsteking is, maar dat het een ontsteking kan zijn. Homeopathie werkt bij 2 procent van de mensen niet en werkt als je het juiste middel kiest. Wat een onzin dat je adviseert dat een homeopaat minder verstand van homeopathie zou hebben dan een homeopaat. Een regulier arts heeft meestal niet gestudeerd voor homeopathie. Flogiston op welke onzin die je schrijft zou ik nog meer in moeten gaan. Doe nu eens eindelijk normaal.

----------


## Flogiston

Natúúrlijk kan het een ontsteking zijn.

Maar het kan nog zoveel meer zijn. Echt, er zijn tientallen, zo niet honderden, mogelijke oorzaken.

Door alleen die ene mogelijkheid te noemen, zet je de vraagsteller op het verkeerde been. Je laat hem denken "oh, het zal waarschijnlijk een ontsteking zijn". Maar dat is niet zo.

Daar komt bij dat je enkele postings terug reclame maakte voor jezelf, door lezers naar jouw persoonlijke website te verwijzen. Misschien is het goedbedoeld, maar dergelijk gedrag wordt op deze site niet op prijs gesteld. Kijk maar eens rond: je bent echt de enige hier die reclame maakt voor zichzelf (op een paar spammers na, maar die tel ik natuurlijk niet mee).

Je bent trouwens nog steeds niet ingegaan op de bekende C30-challenge...

----------


## Adike

Flogiston ga jij zo laks met ontstekingen om bij een bal. Ik wijt verder niet uit over medische zaken over het hoofd van een vraagsteller heen.

Tot nu toe heb ik uitsluitend zeer positieve reacties op jouw na. Ik heb vele reacties met bedankjes voor mijn reacties. Toevallig ben ik degene die de meeste natuurgeneeskundige opleidingen gevolgd heb volgens mijn vakorganisatie en ik praat alleen over disciplines waar ik in afgestudeerd ben. Dus ik ga geen reguliere geneesmiddelen adviseren omdat ik daar niet voor gestudeerd heb, uiteraard weet ik er wel wat van. Raar vind ik dat je een regulier arts adviseert voor een natuurgeneeskundig- of homeopathisch middel. Ik ga verder niet in discussie met je, Flogiston.

----------


## Flogiston

Nee. Je hebt me waarschijnlijk verkeerd begrepen.

Ik ga juist _niet_ laks om met pijn aan een bal. Juist om die reden wil ik graag duidelijk maken dat er zoveel méér aan de hand kan zijn. Het is totaal zinloos bij voorbaat al van een ontsteking uit te gaan.

Juist daarom is onderzoek nodig. Eérst de oorzaak vinden, dan een behandeling zoeken die bij die oorzaak past. Niet op grond van één berichtje op een Internetforum er maar alvast van uitgaan dat het "wel een ontsteking zal zijn".

Tot slot ben en blijf ik benieuwd naar jouw reden om de C30-challenge niet te accepteren. Het is de kans om te laten zien dat jouw theorieën zinvol zijn. Waarom ontloop je die kans? Ik zou haast gaan denken dat je bang bent voor de uitkomst...

----------


## Adike

Nou een ontsteking is geen kleinigheid bij een bal, dat zou ik toch iets serieuzer nemen en direct stappen ondernemen. Ik zeg dat niet zomaar!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Flogiston

Fijn, Adike, dan zijn we het daar over eens.

Hoewel ik het zelf een tikje genuanceerder zou willen verwoorden:
Pijn aan de bal (want dat is het enige dat we weten) _kan_ duiden op een ontsteking, en zo'n ontsteking _kan_ ernstige gevolgen hebben. Maar het _hoeft_ geen ontsteking te zijn, en zelfs _als_ het een ontsteking zou zijn, _hoeft_ die niet ernstig te zijn / geen ernstige gevolgen te hebben.

Bovenstaande om de vraagsteller niet nodeloos ongerust te maken, want dat is nergens voor nodig, toch?

Hoe dan ook, zolang we slechts weten dat het om pijn aan de bal gaat, raad ik vraagsteller sterk aan om een arts te raadplegen. Dat is de enige manier om zekerheid te krijgen.





Dan het andere punt: de C30-challenge. Adike, dit is _de_ kans voor jou!

We hebben het daar al eerder over gehad. Je had toen wat vragen; die heb ik destijds uitgebreid beantwoord. En je had op bepaalde punten een verkeerd idee van wat de C30-challenge inhoudt, misschien doordat ik niet helemaal duidelijk ben geweest in mijn omschrijving. Ik heb daarna mijn best gedaan zo goed mogelijk uit te leggen wat de C30-challenge inhoudt.

Sindsdien bleef het stil van jouw kant.

Zou je je stilzwijgen willen verbreken?

Mocht je nog vragen hebben: stel ze gerust, ik beanwoord ze graag.
Mochten er nog onduidelijkheden zijn: noem ze gerust, ik geeft graag een toelichting.

Ik hoor graag van je.

Groetjes,

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Flogiston nogmaals ik ga met jou geen enkele discussie aan omdat je al mijn woorden in een negatief daglicht stelt, kortom je bent gewoon niet eerlijk t.o.v. mij en ik walg als ik je commentaren zie.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vind het erg jammer dat je je op deze manier aan een fatsoenlijke discussie onttrekt.

Ik heb enorm mijn best gedaan om bij alles wat ik zeg een redenatie te geven. Op die manier had jij (of anderen) altijd de gelegenheid vragen te zetten bij mijn redenatie. Ik had dan graag een toelichting gegeven. Wanneer zou blijken dat mijn redenatie niet klopt, zou ik iets hebben kunnen leren, en dan zou ik geen moeite hebben mijn ongelijk te erkennen en mijn standpunt aan te passen.

Helaas zijn mijn goede intenties niet overgekomen.

Wat ik extra spijtig vind, is dat je niet wilt uitleggen wat er dan mis is gelopen in de communicatie. Dat geldt zowel hier als bij het onderwerp van de C30-challenge. Als je alleen maar zou willen zeggen _wat_ jou zo stoort, dan zouden we al een stuk verder komen. Maar nu doe je net alsof het hele onderwerp nooit is genoemd. Dat vind ik onterecht en jammer.

Ik kan jou niet dwingen een gesprek aan te gaan. We zullen dus helaas niet tot elkaar komen. Jammer, maar het zij zo.

Desalniettemin nog altijd vriendelijke groetjes,

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Dag Flogiston.

----------

